# Unexplained body changes



## misfitmischief (Aug 18, 2013)

My partner has reassured me about my body image issues, but I just don't know if I can believe him or not. I am moderately active in a sport that has caused me to put on some muscle. So, over the past three years since I started in the sport, I have gained weight. I have asked people I trust if they think I have put on weight (the bad kind) and insisted that I wanted to hear the brutal, honest truth. Everyone around me that I have asked reassured me that I look fine, and perfectly healthy. But I feel like I am totally uncomfortable in my own body. I got the depo shot around 9 months ago, (just one time) and ever since the shot, these random stretch marks have been showing up all over my body... around my navel, upper thighs, and hips. I feel like they are destroying my self-confidence and, in turn, my relationship with my partner. I know I need to work on my own body image myself, and that no matter how many times he tells me I look great, I will not believe him unless I feel great inside. But I was just wondering if anyone has experienced this? Every site I go to for information on random stretch marks will only talk about women who have been pregnant in the past getting them, and I have never been pregnant. 
I don't understand why these things are showing up all over my body and it is making me so unhappy with myself that my relationship is suffering.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Are you taking other hormones?

Are those weight gain muscular?

Stretch marks are good indicators that you're are growing too fast.


----------



## Natalie789 (Aug 24, 2013)

misfitmischief said:


> My partner has reassured me about my body image issues, but I just don't know if I can believe him or not. I am moderately active in a sport that has caused me to put on some muscle. So, over the past three years since I started in the sport, I have gained weight. I have asked people I trust if they think I have put on weight (the bad kind) and insisted that I wanted to hear the brutal, honest truth. Everyone around me that I have asked reassured me that I look fine, and perfectly healthy. But I feel like I am totally uncomfortable in my own body. I got the depo shot around 9 months ago, (just one time) and ever since the shot, these random stretch marks have been showing up all over my body... around my navel, upper thighs, and hips. I feel like they are destroying my self-confidence and, in turn, my relationship with my partner. I know I need to work on my own body image myself, and that no matter how many times he tells me I look great, I will not believe him unless I feel great inside. But I was just wondering if anyone has experienced this? Every site I go to for information on random stretch marks will only talk about women who have been pregnant in the past getting them, and I have never been pregnant.
> I don't understand why these things are showing up all over my body and it is making me so unhappy with myself that my relationship is suffering.


I would talk to your doctor about the stretch marks. I'm no doctor, but I have never heard of a shot causing stretch marks. Maybe they were caused by your body changing, and not the shot? Gaining weight or muscle can cause stretch marks.

The fact of life is that every woman has stretch marks, even those who have never been pregnant. Our skin is thinner than men's skin, so we get them much more easily than men. I have never been pregnant, and I have them on my side and thighs. I have had some on my thighs since I was 9 years old, and I was never overweight.

I have heard cocoa butter helps, though I'm not sure how much. I've heard the same about coconut oil and rosehip oil. Maybe it's worth a try? You could also try consulting a dermatologist maybe and see if there is something you can do short of surgery.

I think everyone, especially women, goes through body image issues. I know I have. I especially hate seeing all of those swimsuit models online and on magazine covers. Of course, we'd all look great if we were photoshopped too! 

Try to focus everyday on one thing that you like about your body. When you look in the mirror, think about that aspect instead of the things you don't like. Try not to allow the things you don't like to enter into your head. Doing this every day can at least get you on the path to feeling a little bit better about yourself.

And just think, when you're 80, you'll be WISHING for the body you have now so enjoy it!


----------



## bunny23 (May 19, 2011)

You don't have to be pregnant to get stretch marks. Women who are pregnant usually get them because they gain weight and then lose it quickly.

You said you are muscular? The only thing I could possibly think of is that you have more testosterone and the shot caused you to have more estrogen.
Generally women with higher testosterone levels will be muscular. That's why men and women are usually different in how they gain/lose weight and muscle.

I agree with the other poster- just focus on the good.

You can try coconut oil on stretch marks, but I have no experience with this


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

The depo shots cause more weight gain than the others, I'm guessing that's the explanation to the stretch marks. Your skin is stretching its more comon with pregnancy becuase there is more weight gain in less time but, some people's skin is not as flexible and tends to get stretch marks with smaller amount of weight gain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

My sister gained weight on the depo shot. That would cause stretch marks.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

You can also measure body fat. That way you know if you are really gaining muscle vs fat.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

My wive has been 95 lbs, 180 lbs, and everything in between. She's always been gorgeous to me. Love aint necessarily blind but it does tend to make one a little visually impaired.


----------

